# Machine polishers



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok chaps, numpty question coming up!

I've done a search but can't find anything conclusive. Basically looking for a machine polisher that isn't going to break the bank and looking for recommendations.

I'm not a serious detailing freak, so don't really want to spend £100's on a machine I won't get the use out of and wonderred if these cheap things you can get from Halfords / Argos etc are any use for day to day use? This http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/58140/cosmo_cordless_car_polisher.html for example, rated higher than alot of more expensive polishers in a recent test. And the guys on detailing world seem to suggest this one is the same unit as the £100+ Megs polisher http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cosmo-Cordles...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 and is deffo worth the money, can use the high quality velcro 4" pads on it.

The products I currently use and apply by hand are off the shelf autoglym products. Is it safe to use resin polish, HD wax, gloss sealant etc with a machine?

Is there a FAQ anywhere on machine polishing, best buys, products and how to use etc???

Cheers.
Steve.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Steve,
as a total noob needing to get rid of some scratches that I couldnt by hand, I went down the alternative machine route as per the thread on detailing world. I used the orange silverline first with great results but upgraded to the mac da from b&Q for £34 when the silverline packed in.

For £34 you cant go wrong but you will need the menz pads and the sample polish kit which will set you back approx £40. The audi paint is very hard but on the plus side, it is very hard to inflict damage.

My results are so good, friends are begging me to sort their motors. I have so far corrected a ttr, a porsche 968, some nissan x thingy. The guy with the 968 is in a club and a few of his contacts are willing to pay for my services 

I borrowed a friends porter cable to compare. The pc had a bit more grunt to drive bigger pads so results could be achieved quicker. Doing it as a hobby and not for a living this didnt matter too much to me. Most people will only find the occassional use for machine polishing.

SRP is not best applied by machine but it can be. LSP is normally best done by hand


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> I borrowed a friends porter cable to compare. The pc had a bit more grunt to drive bigger pads so results could be achieved quicker. Doing it as a hobby and not for a living this didnt matter too much to me. Most people will only find the occassional use for machine polishing.
> 
> SRP is not best applied by machine but it can be. LSP is normally best done by hand


You have been spying on me AGAIN :wink: :wink: :wink: ,,, it is the last time i show you my PC in action ,,, all PC'ing to be done off the drive and in private ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

When are you going to see the light and get the best SWISSVAX


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

davidg said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > I borrowed a friends porter cable to compare. The pc had a bit more grunt to drive bigger pads so results could be achieved quicker. Doing it as a hobby and not for a living this didnt matter too much to me. Most people will only find the occassional use for machine polishing.
> ...


Hi Dave, no not you, my mate Ste. He is Zaino convert so may go over to the sealant dark side myself :wink: 
Swissvax? its very good but not totally convinced to be honest after trying a sample of BOS. May change cars as silver is just too easy


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

steve o said:


> Ok chaps, numpty question coming up!
> 
> I've done a search but can't find anything conclusive. Basically looking for a machine polisher that isn't going to break the bank and looking for recommendations.
> 
> ...


Tim has just got a stock of the new DAS machines in - excellent price too 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112799


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a builder, and its the same old story, ya buy the best if ya using it everyday. if ya use it once a year, but that £15 one from aldi. if ya want something that aint gona pack in after 5 uses. then the B&Q home brands (like the MAC mentioned) are pretty good. and good value for money. at the end of the day this device turns a polishing pad. thats what needs to be of good quality. only other thing is to make sure the attahcments fit the machine... in the mean time danielson "Wax on wax off" [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmm, alot of good advice there guys.

The Mac from B and Q sounds ideal. About the price I want to pay and just needs to be good enough for the annual machine polish. I've had a look on the B&Q website but can't find it? Any chance of a link? Also, if SRP isn't ideal to be applied by machine, what is? I know Swissvax and others are top end products, but also, I'm no professional and I don't want to spend £££'s on products. I've been happy with autoglym products for years, recently adding meguires clay to the list, so what is good value, easily available off the shelf and has good results if I shouldn't use SRP?

I currently use High Def Wax for autoglym which I also love, can this be applied by machine?

The DAS machine looks like a quality unit, and I'm sure its good value for what you get, but it's right on the limit of what I'm looking to pay. As Trev says, its what I need to buy for how I intend to use it. It might get used 4 times a year (2 goes per car). Also considerring I need to spend my money on the pads more so than the unit. :?

Can anyone comment on the cosmo unit in my original post or point me to a link for the Mac one from B&Q? Also any links to the pads I would need for both? Total newb to this so lots of info is appreciated (bear in mind I know very little about machines!)

To begin with, I'm only looking for a better job than applying by hand and ease myself into the machine polishing world. Baby steps..... 

Cheers again guys. Much appreciated.
Steve.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Steve,
This detailing lark is not mainstream so you wont find the products you need in Halfords.

cant find the Mac on their site but it should be instore, im off to Aintree branch myself tomorrow so will check.
Its the Mac Allister 450w 150/125mm dual random action orbital sander. £34, part number COD450MROS 15% off in b&Q at the mo too.

Not all random action sanders are suitable for use on car paint work though so stay clear of screwfix! I may well move upto the kestral das before I go rotary, depends on how many cars I will have to do.

The Menzerna 5" pads are ideal however other 5" pads are rare. I got some cheap ones and they just bog down so a lesson learnt. You will need a couple of each. I used the white compounding one, orange polishing and they now do a yellow finishing pad. For sure you will need the orange maybe not the white white is very harsh. These are £6.99 each from www.elitecarcare.co.uk. www.cleanyourcar.co.uk are a bit cheaper but dont list the finishing pad.

Polish, well the Menzerna 250ml starter kit is all you will need really. This sample kit is on cleanyourcar for £24.95. Follow with a wax of your choice to protect. You could just buy menz intensive polish 250ml and final finish 106fa to save a bit of money as the final finish po85rd wont be needed on the tt.

I used Menz intensive polish on the white/orange pad and then followed this with menz po106fa on a finishing pad, lime primed, glazed and waxed with colly, phew!!! Some of these stages are a bit ott I just wanted to give it a go with the glaze. 
I think thats it mate


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Just thought I'd point out price wise the best place for Menzerna Pads is http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/, which is where I get mine from £4.35 from there and they do all 3 types :mrgreen:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-135-mm-pads-polish.html


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

.
Just got back from B&Q Wigan, they still sell the Mac one, item 26 isle 9, £26.98

Thanks very much Nick, missus is at work, my new bank card has arrived and you go and mention polishedbliss :roll:


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice one guys cheers!

Got the mac sander, gonna get the orange and yellow pads from polished bliss.

Another question, what do you use to buff off! :roll:

Oh and are there any reducing plates that work with the mac sander to allow you to put smaller pads on for the niggly little areas?

Steve.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

use microfibre cloths, costco do a big bag which are ace.

With the Mac should be a spare backing plate, cut this down to a smaller diameter for spot pads.


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Redsi72,
just a quick question about the Mac. I've been to B&Q today and they have this machine on show, so i picked it up to feel the weight of it. I know that it's not heavy but having never used a polisher before, i was just wondering what it was like compared to some of the other ones available.

I really like the thought of using a machine polisher, especially as my car is black and the potential for "blinding"results is there 8) 8) 
Regards............Ken.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

kenjo said:


> Hi Redsi72,
> just a quick question about the Mac. I've been to B&Q today and they have this machine on show, so i picked it up to feel the weight of it. I know that it's not heavy but having never used a polisher before, i was just wondering what it was like compared to some of the other ones available.
> 
> I really like the thought of using a machine polisher, especially as my car is black and the potential for "blinding"results is there 8) 8)
> Regards............Ken.


To be honest I liked the robust feel to the Mac, nice operation too. I had a silverline da which was very loud, light but cack!
The Mac is 3kg, the megs g220 and the kestrel das 6 weigh in at 2.23kg and the porter cable I borrowed was about the same as these two.
The 220, kestrel and pc are of the angle grinder style rather than the Mac palm style if you know what I mean, so in tight areas i.e close to the tt mirrors, I couldn`t get in with less than a 6" pad.
For the money you cant go wrong and with a da it is very hard to inflict any damage. Dont get me wrong, when funds allow I may step up to the Kestrel before going rotary.
I think the main difference in the machines is all to do with the "throw" of the machine. The bigger the eccentric of the more expensive machines means reults are achieved quicker. Not being a pro, this doesnt matter to me.
In use, you tend to find a comfortable position so the weight was never an issue with me, but then I do go the gym :roll:


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheers mate, thats what i wanted to hear. Looks like it's a trip to B&Q for me tomorrow.
Happy Polishing 8) 8) 
Cheers.........Ken.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?a ... earch=true

is this the one guys
any pics of how it performed then?


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi guys,
Been following this thread very closely as not had my tt long and with it being black got few little scratches that want to get rid of but without the money at the mo for megs, pc or kestrel so took myself down to b&q this evening and invested in a mac. Was very pleased to see it only £27 and cant wait for the weekend to give it a blast!!
Will post some pics when done!
Cheers Matty 8)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

B+Q near me got them for £26.98 :wink: 
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?i ... &x=25&y=12


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah that's what I paid but near as damn it £27 really. 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

are there any pads etc on ebay that are worth the buy 
cheers


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

chrishTT said:


> are there any pads etc on ebay that are worth the buy
> cheers


Think the place nick said polished bliss seems quite reasonable.
Just ordered some gear off cleanyourcar.co.uk. Some good stuff on there and good prices too.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

cheers
is there a backing plate with it
im new to mahine polishers 
cheers


----------

